# Reloading Dies, What's going on!!!



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm behind the power curve on buying some back-up dies! I have looked for 6 hours today for .45ACP, 223Rem (5.56), 30-30, & 450 Marlin RCBS dies and there seems to be Zero out their. I've even looked at other brands such as Lee, Redding and Lyman. Still little to none anywhere! When will the surge stop!!!!!!:-x


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My Local Shop gets me dies within the week, about as quick as their radiator recore.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Go to Ebay, . . . they are usually there, . . . prices vary.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are looking for Lee Equipment such as dies check at FS Reloading or Titan Reloading both are cheaper and faster than Midway. I might add FS also sells other items by other makers such as Franklin Arsenal etc.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I needed a new full length re-sizer/decapper for .223 Had no problem finding it yesterday.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I shouls have been a little more clear! I'm in Germany and there's only a hand full of shops that ship to APOs. Natchezes Shooter Supply and Amazon. I can find one's and two's, but finding a store that has them all in one location is impossible at the moment. Oooohh well I guess I'll have to pay 3 times the postage and piece meal it together from store to store.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

JAGER said:


> I shouls have been a little more clear! I'm in Germany and there's only a hand full of shops that ship to APOs.


 That sux, I consider anyone that wont ship to an APO or FPO as unpatriotic because (as far as I know) the only people using those addresses are military. Thank you for serving. I spent 6 years in Germany and loved it, my home away from home.

Do be careful ordering reloading supplies, One year for xmas I volunteered to help at the base post office. A bomb dog hit on one of the packages so OSI was staking out the persons mail box for several days. Turns out it was some lead shot the guy ordered for reloading but it was near gunpowder at the store causing the dog to hit on it. I don't know if they did anything to him, told him to cease and desist or what.

Do you have anyone state side who can have it shipped to them, then they forward it to you? I'd offer but you don't know me from Adam.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah it sucks vandelescrow. Cabelas stopped shipping 90% of their items to APOs. I can't even order a set of kitchen knives from them. When I e-mailed the Cabelas Brothers I got a reply back, in basic terms telling me that due to low volumes of people overseas it's not cost effective for them to do the paperwork to get the items here! Coming from multi-million dollar business! So I replied back very tac-tfully saying I'll be sure to spread the word to all my family and friends state-side and to be sure none of my family and/or friends did business with them! Not that that would make a diference, but it made me feel better!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

One of the big scams out there from overseas is ordering from USA companies and having it shipped Via the post office. USPS does not give tracking outside the country, so people claim they did not receive the item and demand a refund via their credit card. Since the shipper cannot prove delivery they get a chargeback. 

I export several thousand dollars a month in product so I know this from first hand knowledge. A vast majority of people are honest so it pays to export for me, but there are countries I do not ship to as I have found them or their postal system unreliable.

More than likely this is why a company like Cabelas doesn't export.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

About a month ago I was in the market for .223 dies,and really wanted RCBS.I looked high and low and finally had some on backorder through Brownells.I was into it about a week when a set of Lee dies snuck onto a shelf and I picked those up instead.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I load almost completely with Lee pistol and rifle dies. I even recently bought a set for a brother in law as a birthday gift for a 7.62x39R and .308 rifles. He says them worked perfectly once he started reloading.


----------

